# Need Avise - is it safe to Join ADNOC job with falling crude



## Shar1969 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi

I have signed my Employement Contract in July for Contracts Engineer with ADNOC Group company ( ADMA OPCO), Grade 14 at Abu Dhabi. I have received Entry Permit /VIsa from them last week. However, due to falling crude, I understand situation is volatile and many expatriates are loosing job. My Offer is Direct from ADMA-OPCO and not through any manpower contractor. I understand it is good company but i am worried now and
thinking of reviwing my decision to join ADMA as I am currently working in India and a secured Job .

Can any one in this forum help me on this as i need to decide urgently 


Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Only you will know if you can afford to take a risk, the oil industry here isn't going anywhere but yes there is chance of future redundancies (as seen recently with QP) - industry should stabilise as most economists suggest oil price won't rise significantly again for a couple years at least. 

Work hard and make a good impression quickly  I imagine there's a lot of lazy lifers with ADNOC group maybe they'll fire them first..


----------

